

Taking control of a car through a crafted MP3 - pixdamix
http://www.itworld.com/security/139794/with-hacking-music-can-take-control-your-car?page=0%2C0

======
berkes
The IT in a car is even worse a black-box then most closed-source devices. The
whole internal network is a black-box, not just devices. Nothing forces car-
manufacturors to use standards for informantion exchnage, or even TCP/IP.

I am waiting for the first Open Source car on the commercial market. One where
not only the software and "drivers"(no pun intended) are freely available, but
one that uses standards to communicate, internally and externally.

